
How to Think About the Problem of Corporate Offshore Cash: Lesson from Microsoft - okket
https://itep.org/how-to-think-about-the-problem-of-corporate-offshore-cash-lessons-from-microsoft/
======
qubex
Despite the title, there is little in way of ”how to think” or ”lesson” in
this brief piece: just some summary figures and a rather cursory overview of
the most brazenly obvious broad opinions.

